# Favorite lesser-known synths?



## bill5 (Dec 18, 2019)

The u-he stuff, the NI stuff, Synth1, Omnisphere, Falcon and so on, those are very well known. But what lesser-known synths have you tried and liked? A few for me (at least I think they're lesser known? Maybe not to the synth junkies, but that doesn't describe everyone) - I think most if not all of these are free too:

4Tune
Abakos
Podolski (u-he but I think lesser known)
ob-XD
FB3300, FB3200
MiniMogueVA
ComboF (organ)
Creepy Piano


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 18, 2019)

These 3 gems are really amazing and I’m surprised they aren’t widely known or used.

www.psychicmodulation.com/phonec.html

www.xils-lab.com/products/polykb-iii-&-ii-p-159.html

www.waldorfmusic.com/en/largo-overview


----------



## KarlHeinz (Dec 18, 2019)

Definitely the Tone2 stuff, especially the new Ikarus 2 and Electra 2. Both kind of synth workstations with real layering of sounds in Electra 2 and more laytering of different soundsynthesis methods and including a drum synth in Ikarus (a little bit like Avenger but much, much easier to use and a very clear gui and light on cpu).

Massive X from NI, updates now seem to come in regularly (last one was yesterday with hundret new presets again).

Pigments 2 from Arturia, especially with the intro-offer actually.


----------



## brojd (Dec 19, 2019)

Memorymoon ME80 for CS-80 sounds
Tal-U-No-Lx for Juno 60 sounds
OP-X Pro-II for the Oberheim magic


----------



## Ivan M. (Dec 19, 2019)

I use Tone2 Gladiator a lot


----------



## h.s.j.e (Dec 19, 2019)

It’s a bit of a CPU hog, and still very much in development but Lith by Soda Devices was the KVR One Synth Challenge pick last month, and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Dec 19, 2019)

I still love my old Rhino
https://www.bigtickaudio.com/ - not the easiest beast to program, but it comes with lots of well designed sound-banks and is capable of a huge spectrum of possibilities (FM Synthesis, can load waveforms and has microtuning)


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Dec 19, 2019)

XILS MiniSyn’x is probably the only one worth mentioning that I have that aren’t “top” synths.


----------



## Vin (Dec 19, 2019)

PG-8X.


----------



## Wally Garten (Dec 19, 2019)

If you can run AUs, I really like Torsion by Sinevibes. It's a very simple workflow -- everything's on one page -- but there are a ton of modulation options, all nicely color coded. Very fun to program, and it's easy to dial in something you might not think of with another synth.



https://www.sinevibes.com/torsion/


----------



## D Halgren (Dec 19, 2019)

Strobe and Cypher by fxpansion are great if you have a mpe controller.


----------



## baboon (Jan 5, 2020)

Audjoo helix
Quik quak Glassviper


----------



## 2chris (Jan 29, 2020)

Reason Studios Complex-1
Reveal Spire (reminds me of the access virus)
Discovery Pro (basically a nord lead)
Thorn (has some unique features)
FAW Circle and Sublab (cheap and good!)
My favorite mainstream stuff is Massive X, Omnisphere, Hive 2, Diva, Pigments, V Collection.


----------



## nolotrippen (Jan 29, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> XILS MiniSyn’x is probably the only one worth mentioning that I have that aren’t “top” synths.


have to agree


----------



## brojd (Jan 31, 2020)

I’m gonna have to add Arturia Pigments 2 to that list after getting it recently.
I love it!


----------



## Brasart (Jan 31, 2020)

I really really love Monark from NI (Reaktor), I use it a lot


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Feb 8, 2020)

Brojd, are you programming your own Pigments patches? I haven't taken the time yet, but so far there is a pervasive characteristic of every factory and add-on patch that I hear, that makes me wonder if I should have skipped this product. I'm not yet using it on ANY projects. And I don't like any of the add-on library audio demos so haven't bought them (they're expensive anyway). I had thought about trying to port some of my custom CZ patches but haven't bothered now that Arturia has a dedicated CZ synth.


----------



## Dietz (Feb 9, 2020)

This one amazes me since 18 years now:

-> https://www.cakewalk.com/products/pentagon

-> https://www.emusician.com/gear/rgcaudio-pentagon-i-121-win

... hard to believe how many clever features Pentagon offered long before they arrived in the mainstream. 8-)


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 9, 2020)

SoundSpot Union + Expansions _ very affordable and commitment to Update !


https://www.soundspot.audio/downloads/union-wavetable-synth-audio-plugin/


----------



## 2chris (Feb 9, 2020)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Brojd, are you programming your own Pigments patches? I haven't taken the time yet, but so far there is a pervasive characteristic of every factory and add-on patch that I hear, that makes me wonder if I should have skipped this product. I'm not yet using it on ANY projects. And I don't like any of the add-on library audio demos so haven't bought them (they're expensive anyway). I had thought about trying to port some of my custom CZ patches but haven't bothered now that Arturia has a dedicated CZ synth.


I like to make my own patches, and I haven’t noticed a pervasive character per se, except that it’s super “clean” sounding if I have to describe it. If you use granular synthesis, I think it specifically lends itself to sounding pretty unique because it’s your waveform with its own routing/modulation. The filters can have their own character to a degree, but I can’t really say I could tell you which which synth was pigments in a blind challenge.

I tend to always use compression and at least slight distortion with pigments. Something I find unnecessary with V Collection. I will say that pigments does more for versatility than character. I use sound toys decapitator with it a lot, and I get interesting results with that.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Feb 10, 2020)

Ah, very helpful; thanks for the input. I should explore it more in the granular synthesis realm then, and also consider your other recommendations when doing my own patches. The last synth I put much time into at that level doing ground-up custom patches was Alchemy, which I still love.


----------



## 2chris (Feb 10, 2020)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Ah, very helpful; thanks for the input. I should explore it more in the granular synthesis realm then, and also consider your other recommendations when doing my own patches. The last synth I put much time into at that level doing ground-up custom patches was Alchemy, which I still love.


It's worth giving it a shot. I'm happy with it because it feels like it was built with the modulation matrix and versatility in mind - plus I got it super cheap. I usually find modulation the hardest part of a synth to learn.


----------



## brojd (Feb 13, 2020)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Brojd, are you programming your own Pigments patches? I haven't taken the time yet, but so far there is a pervasive characteristic of every factory and add-on patch that I hear, that makes me wonder if I should have skipped this product. I'm not yet using it on ANY projects. And I don't like any of the add-on library audio demos so haven't bought them (they're expensive anyway). I had thought about trying to port some of my custom CZ patches but haven't bothered now that Arturia has a dedicated CZ synth.


To be honest, I’ve only had the time to play around with it looking through and editing presets.
On tour at the moment, so I guess it will be a couple of weeks before I get time to really dig in to it!


----------



## Soundlex (Feb 15, 2020)

The brand new Continua by Audio Damage


----------



## José Herring (Apr 6, 2020)

Plus one for Reason's Complex-1

Also, Europa (great waveshaping synth), The Legend, and just getting into Parsec.


----------



## MartinH. (Apr 6, 2020)

Albino 3


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 6, 2020)

I just got Dune 3 to replace my virus ti. pretty neat. multi stage adsr, seq, cool matrix.. etc the dual filter like in the virus ti. they definitely are copying the virus and doing a good job.

Arturia pigments is also good.


----------



## derschoenekarsten (Apr 14, 2020)

Huge +1 for Phonec. While the marketing seems to lean very much toward "BoC-ITB", it's surprisingly versatile. Incredible bass sounds in particular. In terms of layout and spacing, I think it has one of the best interfaces on the market (if you can get past the retro look or if that doesn't bother you). 

The Korg M1 plugin is pretty fantastic as well. It has a very distinct sound, kinda cheap 90s-ish. If you're into techno, I'd say it's likely that you'll find tons of material in there. 

Lastly, while not strictly a plugin, I think the Tape Synth by Phono Loop (Kontakt lib) is underrated. Again, it kinda veers into the BoC-direction and is decidedly less flexible than Phonec. However, the samples provide a very specific sound that might very well be what one is looking for.

Super interesting thread; thanks and all the best to all!


----------



## Pier (Nov 26, 2020)

TAL MOD.


----------



## bill5 (Jan 15, 2021)

Messiah is a nice little Prophet 5 kinda synth, pretty cheap and kinda retro but in a great way IMO.


----------



## Pier (Jan 15, 2021)

ArcSyn is another unknown synth which is pretty great and is on sale now:






ArcSyn: Synthesizer


Unusual and experimental audio plugins by SPC Plugins. Free plugins and demo versions available




www.spcplugins.com





See this intro/review by Sami Rabia:


----------



## TheSteven (Jan 15, 2021)

Free and still a beast after all these years...







Software Synthesizer Synth1



*Synth1* is a software synthesizer. Functionally it is modelled on the Clavia Nord Lead 2 Red Synth.

Features:


2 Oscillators, FM modulation, ring modulation, sync, modulation envelope.
4 types of filters, distortion.
2 LFOs (synchronized with host).
Arpeggiator (synchronized with host).
Tempo delay (synchronized with host), stereo chorus/flanger.
Legato mode, portamento.
16 notes polyphony.
128 presets.
Thoroughly optimized for light CPU load using SSE instructions, etc.
Automation.


----------



## bill5 (Jan 15, 2021)

And the worst UI ever.  Actually I thought it was pretty well known but maybe I'm showing my age?


----------



## mgnoatto (Jan 15, 2021)

The Legend
Biotek
Largo


----------



## Pier (Jan 15, 2021)

Here's another one, WaveRazor. It's sick.








MOK Waverazor | Tracktion







www.tracktion.com


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 15, 2021)

Szabo's synths:








Viper - Adam Szabo | Official Website


Overview Viper aims to deliver the sound characteristics of legendary hardware synthesizers in a vir




www.adamszabo.com












JP6K - Adam Szabo | Official Website


Overview JP6K is a virtual synthesizer dedicated to emulating the famous Super Saw sound, first foun




www.adamszabo.com




I hope that Hrast isn't lesser known, but you never know 





Tranzistow Synthesizer by HrastProgrammer







www.hrastprogrammer.com




Limited free version





Diodow Synthesizer by HrastProgrammer







www.hrastprogrammer.com


----------



## stixman (Jan 16, 2021)

This got me thinking...anyone still using Scanned Synth Pro 2 by Humanoid Sounds? I bought it in 2012 and they shut up shop 2018 I think...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 16, 2021)

Pier said:


> Here's another one, WaveRazor. It's sick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was mentioned already, but I also love Tracktion’s Biotek 2.

They’re working on an 8 operator FM synth, called F ‘Em. Gotta have that one...


----------



## nolotrippen (Jan 16, 2021)

Bit 99 (Crumar) but don't think anyone's made a plugin (AU) for it.


----------



## bill5 (Jan 16, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> They’re working on an 8 operator FM synth, called F ‘Em. Gotta have that one...


Name cheaters! http://www.vst4you.com/pages/vst instruments/effem.html  (That one is kind of eh as I recall - some usable spacey sounds though)


----------



## bill5 (Jan 16, 2021)

Pier said:


> Here's another one, WaveRazor. It's sick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like the wave editing concept, but if the video and similar videos are any indication, it sounds almost all very overdrive/sawtooth kind of stuff FYI. Great for that if that's what you want, but IMO kind of costly ($160) for something that niche. But that's just my offhand impression, going to try the demo.




ReleaseCandidate said:


> Limited free version
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like this is free permanently FYI!


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 16, 2021)

bill5 said:


> Looks like this is free permanently FYI!


What I wanted to say is that this is the free version of tranzistow with less features.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 16, 2021)

bill5 said:


> Name cheaters! http://www.vst4you.com/pages/vst instruments/effem.html  (That one is kind of eh as I recall - some usable spacey sounds though)


Maybe it’s a “joke” one easily comes up with?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 16, 2021)

bill5 said:


> it sounds almost all very overdrive/sawtooth kind of stuff


This has been my overall assessment, after demoing it for a bit.


----------



## bill5 (Jan 16, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Maybe it’s a “joke” one easily comes up with?


Wait what? What's the joke?


----------



## Pier (Jan 16, 2021)

bill5 said:


> I really like the wave editing concept, but if the video and similar videos are any indication, it sounds almost all very overdrive/sawtooth kind of stuff FYI. Great for that if that's what you want, but IMO kind of costly ($160) for something that niche. But that's just my offhand impression, going to try the demo.


Yeah, it has its own sound and kinda reminds me of the wave modulators in the Hydrasynth.

See this video around 6:30



AFAIK the LE version is free forever and the limitation is that you can't access the advanced panel.


----------



## AudioLoco (Jan 17, 2021)

Waves Element is a pleasant surprise, sounds thick!


----------



## tomicious (Jan 17, 2021)

Walford Largo (for braaaaams, has clean\metallic character), Korg M1 (90ish, soft, vitange character), bx_oberhausen (very Bladerunnerish) and SynthMaster!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 17, 2021)

AudioLoco said:


> Waves Element is a pleasant surprise, sounds thick!


Indeed an often overlooked nifty little synth. As an FM lover, I like Flow Motion even better. Great 4OP FM engine with a neat stepsequencer that lets you step between entire patches.


----------



## tf-drone (Jan 17, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Indeed an often overlooked nifty little synth. As an FM lover, I like Flow Motion even better. Great 4OP FM engine with a neat stepsequencer that lets you step between entire patches.


Hi,

that is interesting! From the videos, I find Flow Motion unintuitive, for all its flashy GUI. 

On of my favourite synths is VirtualCZ, sounds quit authentic. I love Casio PD sounds.


----------

